# I would like your opinions please



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

So my friends in Oregon who have big buildings on there property want to start growing commercially.  These folks are in their 60's,good shape, and no NOTHING about growing pot or anything else.  They have an investor.  My question to you folks, especially commercial growers, do you think it is possible for someone with no knowledge can do this?

I told them to try growing three plants first and see how that goes.  I think they won't succeed, but wish they could.  

Do you think this is even possible if money is not a huge option?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes if they do the *proper* research.

And hire some strong backs.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2014)

imo---they would be crazy---investor too---without taking in another partner to pencil out upfront costs, set things up, hold their hand thru a few harvests---every grow space has it's own unique challenges that only experience would help limit losses and handle the intangibles---they need to be prepared to hire labor, security, sit tight for return on their investment, and have a market to sell their product


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 30, 2014)

I had -0- experience growing ANYTHING a year (12 months) ago.
Were talking -0- garden -0- house plants, N O T H I N G!
(alright... I admit, I grew some mold in an old coffee mug REALLY well )

I understand you cant get any further away from a "commercial" setup than my ONE plant in flower and 2-3 bonsai moms in VEG but that's more an issue of legality and family first etc.  Trust me, once I'm in a better (legal) situation I will be in a much (MUCH) larger space.


So IMHO yes I think they could.

Orange brings up some GREAT points though, an experienced hand to guide them @ the start would accelerate the learning-curve  a LOT!
(which is exactly what this sight (and MC) and all of you did for me! (thanks btw)


----------



## tcbud (Nov 30, 2014)

I think they could do it with some serious help, someone like NCH to be there daily.  Hired on I mean, paid a salary.  I know a couple who put in 20 last year, upped it to 99 this year and are/were having some problems at harvest (this was outdoor) not enough hands do finish the job.  Also having a hard time finding buyers.  Which always amazes me, there should be a more organized group to buy the stuff somehow.  Just my thoughts here Rose, just thoughts. Also not sure about the logistics legal wise about growing up there, but I would think they would want to be registered with the state of they were doing a lot.  I would.


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 30, 2014)

They need to apply for licensing first, see if you can even get permission to grow the amount the property can handle.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2014)

They have been approved by the city. I don't know if Oregon knows what it is doing yet, as Washington still doesn't. I don't think they could do an outdoor grow at the beach up north...too wet.  Roses can't live because of black spot, seriously wet.

TC Bud, that is what i was thinking. They need someone like that. She is a good business woman, but not a gardener. The bill was just passed this month I believe.  

I think I may send them this thread if you all don' t mind.  

Duck, boy do I hear you, *they have* to want to do the research, I think there is a passion most of us have, duh. I don' t think they will have that.   Thanks you for your thoughts.


----------



## umbra (Dec 1, 2014)

It seems that whenever money is involved, even the smallest hick up can cost huge amounts. Majority of investors are not interested in learning curve, just the results. Just to find phenol's to clone could take 3 months and all the time, the clock is ticking. I can tell you NCH has made every mistake you can make, and he has been growing a long time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 1, 2014)

This is something that I don't even know if *I* would want to get into using someone elses money, even with decades of experience.  Huge commercial grows can be terribly complicated and no matter how good a business woman someone is, I think this is a mistake.  There are a thousand things that can go wrong, even with tons of reading and studying and strong backs.    IMO, it is a real mistake to believe that you can start and maintain a huge grow with no experience or any other business that you have 0 knowledge or experience.  Jeez, they have no idea of what it entails and want to start with a warehouse?  This is no different than any other business and I am quite surprised that they can find an investor when they have zero experience, as those with money should be able to find very experienced growers with proven track records???  Are they investing any of their personal money?  In fact, when I think about this is depth, something just doesn't sound right....why would investors give huge amounts of money to someone who knows nothing at all about growing??

I personally think this is unwise.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 1, 2014)

no offense, love ya rose..  but i hope not.

i rather the ones who've done this for years, and faced all the uphill battles dealing with all the **.. now get rewarded.
like you mention; the ones with the passion.

kinda bothers me to see people with backing jump on the bandwagon with profiteering dreams, trying to swoop in just because of the money.


this is ours.. they wanted no part of it before, when we kept this plant around through decades of prohibition.. 
no, we should reep the rewards now.

JMO


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 1, 2014)

kaotik said:


> no offense, love ya rose..  but i hope not.
> 
> i rather the ones who've done this for years, and faced all the uphill battles dealing with all the **.. now get rewarded.
> like you mention; the ones with the passion.
> ...


Totally agree 110%. 

I get the feeling most think that growing is just some easy job with lots of profit involved. Without that passion, very few will succeed and keeping it real I like it that way.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 1, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Totally agree 110%.
> 
> I get the feeling most think that growing is just some easy job with lots of profit involved. Without that passion, very few will succeed and keeping it real I like it that way.



I have seen so many try, and even with great advice and help, still fail and waste 1000s ,just to find out sadly that this not some get rich scheme.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2014)

My daughter in seattle said there were 12 licenses issued for store fronts. There are only 2 left in business.  In the whole city.  And they had no product except 29 dollar grams. Now the have the od stuff coming in and it is getting lower priced. 

Does that mean the other 10 failed in getting product? 

One bout of spider mites can ruin a crop and your 3--4 months are down the drain.   How many of us look at are plants every day and still miss something.  I couldn't take the stress. This is kind bud. Pretty hard to become the walmart of pot.

I hope they don't do it. I doubt they will when they read this.  Thank you all so much. I  appreciate each post.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope that they will take our advise here.  PJ is correct that most people thing that this growing is an easy way to big profits, but like you said, disease or a single hermie can ruin an entire crop after months and months of work.  And I do not believe that most people understand the work involved and that this is not like growing tomatoes.


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm in Oregon and been debating whether or not to start growing commercially or not. The state will not issue commercial grow licenses until 2016. What part of this state are they in?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2014)

The beach.


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 4, 2014)

It's very very wet on the coast of Oregon. That would be a long way for me to drive if we joined forces. I'm still willing to help them out if they need it.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2014)

Very sweet of you to offer Bswe. I haven't talked to them since sending this... I bet they end up not doing it. I sure hope they don't. I see epic fail at this point.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2014)

Bswe22 said:


> I'm in Oregon and been debating whether or not to start growing commercially or not. The state will not issue commercial grow licenses until 2016. What part of this state are they in?



I would give you the same advise I gave Rosebud's friends.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 13, 2014)

sounds like Hydroponics is the way to go


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2014)

I think they are going to forget the growing and maybe rent out the buildings to growers...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 14, 2014)

They will produce **** weed just like all the LP in Canada that thought they could grow and get rich off of medical MJ. 

Rosebud that's a great idea for them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

I think with the turning over of the cannabis laws, we are going to see more and more people who want to grow.  However, most of them do not have any idea of what it entails.  I think a lot of people think it is like growing tomatoes or corn, but great bud takes a lot of work and each plant requires individual care.  Also a lot of the younger people don't realize the costs involved--think they can hang a CFL up and get great bud in a couple of months.  I anticipate a whole lot of people starting grows, but just a fraction of them finishing them.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2014)

I talked with them last night. She said after reading part of this thread she realized they were too stupid to grow pot. LOL. I told her that wasn't true, but not passionate enough to find out and spend the time it takes.

Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

LOL--no one is too stupid to grow cannabis, but it does take dedication and you do have to have "the passion".


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2014)

Need to look at it as a business and not a passion or hobby.

 Many successful businessmen don't know how to put together their product, but they hire people that do.

Same for growing. The boss/owner hires a grower that does not want the burden of paper work, forms,taxes, etc. He has the passion and just wants to grow.

:bong:


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, I hope I'm not trying to "fit in" too soon here, seeing that I've just joined, but I have enough grow experience to have an opinion in this matter.

And please, realize that this is only my personal opinion.  I don't claim it to be anything more than that.

OK, here goes...

Any investor who would seriously consider funding a non-experienced grower to embark upon a sizable commercial grow is being unwise.  It's like trusting teenagers to use condoms correctly.  Yes, the directions are right there on the package, but do they read the directions?  Of course not.

A small, personal grow confounds many smart people at first.  It certainly did me (although I'm not smart, I am used to dealing with many details).

I can only cringe thinking about non-experienced growers being trusted with enough money to fund a sizable commercial grow.  It would be seriously unfair to them.  IMHO.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 20, 2014)

why don't they come this websitenn , go from there,, or is there n issue of them coming here,, i'm just asking ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 20, 2014)

cause i don't have grown  know how,, but i'm here n so far my girls r doing fine,,, thanks to ya'll


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

No Lovb, there is no issue except they don't want to learn what they need to learn.  They have given up on the idea, thanks to the good people of MP.

HOtel, you are welcome to jump in anytime.  Thank you all.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 20, 2014)

Gardening would be a good start.

I mean, you need some sort of experience with living plants.

DD


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> No Lovb, there is no issue except they don't want to learn what they need to learn.  They have given up on the idea, thanks to the good people of MP.
> 
> HOtel, you are welcome to jump in anytime.  Thank you all.



Thank you Rosebud.


----------



## bozzo420 (Dec 22, 2014)

I think a small grow for a few years would give them some experience . also some cash profit. I think EVERY retiree could make extra income. not enough to totally live on. But enough to make it profitable. For a non smoker it is ALL profit. For smokers you could never smoke all you grow. But I advise all to have a grow just to keep the retired people moving.   For larger indoor grow I think they could find an experience grower to have a live in experience on halves. In my state the pot industry is the only business hiring.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you bozzo, very good points.


----------



## samarta (Jan 13, 2015)

I say take it on as a HOBBY and see if they even like it.  It is possible they won't and even if they do they may not want to go big.  I agree with every one here who said not with other people's money!!!  Nothing wrong with staying on the porch. I like the porch!!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 14, 2015)

well for me,, i love this site  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2015)

You are loved back Lovb.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Rose! Hope all is well with you and yours!

I think they made the right decision, as growing commercially is a beast, to say the least.
I am watching big changes in commercial growing as the tech is getting better. With that said, competition is incredible. Bottom line...you have had to kill twice as many harvests as you will pull to even begin to gain knowledge of how big gardens work. Not only work...but to be profitable. That's the real bottom line..profitability. Any Yawho can grow some herb, but only few can do it at large scale levels and have consistent great product.

I am sure a lot will disagree with me, but I have seen it first hand. Dreams crushed.

Be very leary of hiring someone, very leary. If someone had the skillz to do it, they would be doing it already. Lots of folks can talk a big game, few can play to the end.

Commercial growing is growing...haha.  100 lighters are the new 10 lighters. The new influx of monies being dumped into the industry is baffling. Every cat with a fat checkbook is trying to get in. I turn them down all the time.

This is OUR time. Growers time. Folks that have hid for years and put their a$$ on the line growing before medical was a term. The cats that want to throw money at you don't deserve to be even talking to you, imo. These are the SAME cats that would scoff at you 10 years ago if you said you grow weed. I have NO sympathy for them and don't want to help them make 1 dollar in this industry. Parasites...with suits.

Do it yourself. Get a loan, don't take on investors. If it is YOUR money on the line...you will take it that much more serious and MAKE the grow happen...not hope the grow happens.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 15, 2015)

And that is why you are my hero NorCal Hal.... I had wanted to talk to you about this for ever..Thanks for your thoughts.   I agree 100%  
Nice to see you again.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Rose!

I was just telling my wife a few days ago how crazy it is that growing herb turned into a real business. Profit and Loss, Balance sheets, Taxes, permits, Lawyer this...accountant that.

It was a lot simpler growing a couple of pounds and hustling a little to pay the bills....

Be careful what you wish for.

Don't get me wrong. I LOVE what I do. As most any of you would. Grow herb legally and make a damn good living at it. I would recommend to anyone that has the ability to get into a legit MMJ or recreational growing/dispensing business to do it. There is not much time left before the big takeover.

Just realize it has become a business, and needs to be looked at as such.

With that said, just remember, there are LOTS of folks in the industry. Accountants, lawyers, bankers, testing facilities, retail outlets, concentrate makers, budtenders, trimmers..ext..ext.

They ALL are at the mercy of......THE GROWER. Without us, they have nothing. Sure, they will hire folks that try to grow consistent great product, and will fail. They will hire professional botanists who will also take a few years to get "to speed" on how to grow dank.

Nothing beats experience in growing, I know you all know that. Nothing beats the ability to grow ANY strain to the fullest of that strains ability. Anyone can learn to grow one strain rather quickly...now try that with multiple strains and tricky hybrids.

Learning curve. "They" will have a big learning curve when it comes to growing.

We are ahead of the curve....just remember that!


----------

